# lawn Tractor Safety and more



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is a link to news videos of lawn tractor accidents and also impaired using lawn tractors in crime



The first video is tragic This is why you don't mow in reverse

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2013/04/12/florida-2-year-old-loses-feet-in-lawn-mower/


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

And, why the new machines automatically kill the mower deck when you shift into reverse.


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

I did not watch the video because the subject disturbs me. I have not disconnected my saftey switches and I do not plan to, but I just don't get it.

When I am backing up, I would like to turn around and look behind me. But because I have to lean forward to push the button so the engine won't stall, and keep my other hand on the wheel, I can't. 
This seems to do exactly the opposite of what it should.


----------

